# My new DIY Rock Decoration



## RyLuci1021

*How it started after forming it up.*







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

*After the two layers of Quikrete concrete filler. I decided to add a little tunnel on the left side of it. If I didn't, I probably would have had to stick it in the corner of the aquarium. I really didn't want to do that.*







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

*What it looked like once dried.*







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

*This is what I used to add color to the decoration.*







[/url][/IMG]

*Finished Product!*







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

*c/p*


----------



## jshiloh13

Wow that is awesome


----------



## RyLuci1021

Well..... I attempted to soak the decoration in water tonight just to make sure any loose stuff was able to come off. One major problem though, it wont go underwater. If I am able to carve some of the styrofoam out that cant be seen, is there anything that I can use to weigh it down more? I have spent way too much time on this thing just to throw it away because I cant sink the thing.

Please.... any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gpd605x

Looks really great! Awesome Job!


----------



## gpd605x

RyLuci1021 said:


> Well..... I attempted to soak the decoration in water tonight just to make sure any loose stuff was able to come off. One major problem though, it wont go underwater. If I am able to carve some of the styrofoam out that cant be seen, is there anything that I can use to weigh it down more? I have spent way too much time on this thing just to throw it away because I cant sink the thing.
> 
> Please.... any help would be greatly appreciated!


Try this...Cut a hole in the bottom, shove some fishing weights in there, then seal it up. That would give it a good bit of weight to sink.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

That looks badass, maybe try anchoring it to a piece of slate?


----------



## RyLuci1021

SuckMyCichlids said:


> That looks badass, maybe try anchoring it to a piece of slate?


I might have to try something like that. Im hoping it wont take too much weight to hold it down.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Right on hope that works, keep us posted, nice job again on that rock work, very unique


----------



## Subaru4wd

It looks good, but I have to ask...

Why not just use real rocks? You know they are free right?





And they sink on their own.


----------



## JustinBarley

Subaru4wd said:


> It looks good, but I have to ask...
> 
> Why not just use real rocks? You know they are free right?
> 
> And they sink on their own.


That's exactly what I thought. 
You should be able to make something like what you've already done with the Quikrete.
Just use it to make to rocks stick together and form them in the way you want. 

Another if you still want to do it with the foam just add some extra weight by carving holes in it and putting weights in them. Then seal them again.


----------



## RyLuci1021

Yes, I could have used real rocks. Whats the challenge in that? Anyone can do that. I wanted something that I could make myself that wasnt that heavy. I didnt really want to add a whole lot of weight to the bottom of the aquarium.


----------



## Alasse

Can i ask...with the colours, did you 'paint' it on or add it to the drylock itself?


----------



## Crazy

most people I have seen do this empty the tank, dry it out, and then use silicone to glue it in place to fix your 'floating' issue


----------



## ecl

Alasse said:


> Can i ask...with the colours, did you 'paint' it on or add it to the drylock itself?


When ive done mine i add the color to the drylock mix it up then paint it on. That is a nice rock formation you made, if your not going to silicone it in place ive also heard of people putting magnets in there pieces and then on the outside of the tank to hold it down.


----------



## RyLuci1021

Alasse said:


> Can i ask...with the colours, did you 'paint' it on or add it to the drylock itself?


I added the tints to the drylok itself and then painted it on.


----------



## Alasse

Looks excellent

Unfortunately it looks that i cant source Drylock here....blast it


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

I would've never thought of the magnet thing, that's not a bad idea


----------

